# نصائح ..........لتعيش حبا "حقيقيا"



## اني بل (19 مارس 2009)

نصائح تعيش حبا حقيقيا



1.	لا تخجل أن تحبّ فهذا امر طبيعي يحصل معك .فان الله خلقك لكي تحبّ.

2.	لا تُخفِ عن اهلك وعن محيطك انك تحبّ لأنهم سرعان ما يكتشفون ذلك من خلال تصرّفاتك .


3.	لاََ تََََخَف من ان تبوحَ بالحقيقة او ان تقول ما يزعجك بالآخَر ، فالحبّ الحقيقيّ مبنيّ على الثقة .


4.	لا تلق ذاتك بين ذراع من تلتقي به لاوّل مرّة .

5.	لا تحترق ولا تحرق شعورك وخبراتك من أوّل مرّة ، مع شخص لا تحبّه فعلا.

6.	الحبّ ليس ألعوبة.


7.	لا تحلم كثيرا" امام كلّ شخص يضحك او يبتسم لك أو يساعدك ، فهذا ليس بالضرورة حباّ" .


8.	لاتحسب حبّا ما هو صداقة ونظرة صغيرة من حولك أو اهتمام بك .

9.	خذ, وقتك الكافي لمعرفة شعور الآخَر تجاهك ولا تتسرع في اختيار من تحبّ.


10.	 أن تحبّ وتكون محبوبا" نعمة أعطيت لك اسَتفِد منها ..


11.	من السهل عليك أن تحِبّ من أن تكونّ محبوبا" .


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مارس 2009)

*كلام جميل جداا

تسلم ايديكي Joyful Song

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا Joyful Song

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (19 مارس 2009)

_*
7. لا تحلم كثيرا" امام كلّ شخص يضحك او يبتسم لك أو يساعدك ، فهذا ليس بالضرورة حباّ
*******************************************

موضوع فوق الرائع بجد


ربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## god love 2011 (19 مارس 2009)

من السهل عليك أن تحِبّ من أن تكونّ محبوبا
_موضوع اكتر من الرررررررررررررررررررروعه بجد
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك ويفرح قلبك دايما​_


----------



## rana1981 (19 مارس 2009)

*جميل جدا موضوعك 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (19 مارس 2009)

_



من السهل عليك أن تحِبّ من أن تكونّ محبوبا" .​

أنقر للتوسيع...

روعة بجد 
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مارس 2009)

نصائح رائعه 

ميررررسى على النصائح 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## اني بل (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم يا أصدقائي على كلماتكم اللطيفة ، ويارب يكون أعجبكم


----------



## جيلان (22 مارس 2009)

> لاتحسب حبّا ما هو صداقة ونظرة صغيرة من حولك أو اهتمام بك



*صح فعلا مفروض كل واحد ميحلمش مع نفسه ولازم يتأكد من شعور الى قدامه قبل ما يفكر فيه
نصايح حلوة
ميرسى ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## white rose (22 مارس 2009)

كلام حلو كتير joyful 

يسلموا ايديك 


الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا جيلان ، مبسوطة أن النصائح قدمت لك الفائدة


----------



## eriny roro (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا على النصائح الجامدة دى
بجد مفيدة قوى 
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2009)

نصائح هامة ومفيدة لكل من يهمه الأمر


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 مارس 2009)

مووضوووووووع راااااائع
شكرا ليكي جدا علي الكلمات الرقيقة
ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا Joyful Song
على النصائح الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم ولكل كلمة حلوة ، ولكل مشاركة ، وأحب ان تكونوا جميعا  أصدقائي ، ويهمني جدا أنتم ، لذا يكتب قلمي اعذب الكلمات ,أروع العبارات ويلحن قلمي ارق الألحان ألحان الحب والود والصداقة


----------



## Rosetta (27 مارس 2009)

*رووووووووووووعة الموضوع 
مشكوووووووورة يا قمر
♥ ♥ ♥*​


----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2009)

وشكرا  على ها......الكلام الجميل


----------



## happy angel (27 مارس 2009)




----------



## Alexander.t (27 مارس 2009)

فعلا موضوع رائع بجد


ربى المجد يسوعيبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى على النصايح الجميله يا Joyful Song وربنا يباركك*


----------



## اني بل (28 مارس 2009)

أهلا وسهلا بكم ، والرب يبارككم


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2009)

لكل من يعيش قصة حب حقيقية اتبع تلك النصائح وستكون حتما" بأمان


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" كثير لكم على دخولكم .....نورتونا ......


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (1 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا Joyful Song

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا نيرمين على كلامك اللطيف ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" أختي ايريني ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2009)

كثير نصائح هامة ومفيدة ....لحياتنا العملية


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2009)

ها.....النصاءح هامة تساعدنا لنعيش الحب الحقيقي ونعيه بالتمام في حياتنا


----------



## girgis2 (10 أبريل 2009)

*شكرااا لك أخت Joyful Song على نصائحك الغالية دي*

*و ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" اخي ،وربنا يباركك


----------



## جومان (10 أبريل 2009)

_رائع موضوعك اختى
شكرا كتييير ليكى
ربنا يبارك عمرك_​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا"يا جومان ،والرب يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا Joyful Song
كلام جميل​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا"يا سويتي ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2009)

هذه نصائخ مفيدة تساعدك في حياتك العملية


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2009)

نصائح مفيدة ، انصحك بقرأتها


----------



## sara23 (14 أبريل 2009)

. أن تحبّ وتكون محبوبا" نعمة أعطيت لك اسَتفِد منها ..​كلام بجد حلو اوى 
نصائح جميله تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" ياسارة ،وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2009)

نصائح ....مهمة .....جدا"....جدا""


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مهم لكل من يهمه الأمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع اكتر من مهم يا جوي
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*


----------



## اني بل (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" ياروكا ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

موضوع اكثر من الرائع ...أقرأوه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااا
شكرا على تعبك يا قمر​


----------



## just member (21 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع اكتر من رائع*
*شكرا اختنا العزيزة*
**​


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" الملكة العراقية ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" كام على مرورك الحلو ،وربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (21 أبريل 2009)

> من السهل عليك أن تحِبّ من أن تكونّ محبوبا" .




مرسي يا joyful song علي الكلام الجميل ده 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" بيبو على مرورك اللطيف ، وربنا يباركك


----------

